# House rewire costs 2019



## byron (11 Mar 2019)

Hi,

Just got quote to rewire house (140 sqm). Not adding many new sockets or light fittings but quote has come back at €14,000 including making good plastering. Seems high but is this the norm in 2019? - i have heard the cost of builders are at an all time high.

Thanks


----------



## Saavy99 (11 Mar 2019)

It sounds dreadfully expensive, I got similar size house done last year for 7k, I got the electrician through onlinetradesmen.ie.  my floorboards were already lifted and it didn't include replastering.


----------



## noproblem (11 Mar 2019)

My first reaction is that it's very stiff indeed, even the €7k, but that said we don't know what's involved. When someone says "rewiring" we certainly don't know what might be involved.


----------



## byron (12 Mar 2019)

Price includes replacing all wiring, new fuse board, sockets, switches, etc. 

As floor boards can't be lifted upstairs it means going through ceilings and replastering afterwards.  

I feel it's on the high side but have two quotes in that price range now.


----------



## Saavy99 (12 Mar 2019)

Why can't floorboards be lifted Byron?


----------



## KOW (12 Mar 2019)

14k crazy crazy. 7k top end.

As long as house is of standard type build.


----------



## byron (12 Mar 2019)

Wooden floors upstairs so would mean lifting them then floor boards.


----------



## byron (12 Mar 2019)

House is a regular 1980s build. There are a lot of small rooms so maybe that's a factor.  6 upstairs and 6 downstairs + hall and landing.  Finding it hard to rationalise the €14k though.


----------



## noproblem (12 Mar 2019)

He/she would be well paid at €5k but there's a scarcity of trades out there and in my opinion every facet of society are taking advantage of it, from hotels to trades, professionals, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Monte2014 (12 Mar 2019)

14k is too high. I work for a Property Developer and our Electrician is charging us €6,750 for a typical 3 bed semi, 143m2. Ask them for a breakdown of costs on a room by room basis.


----------



## RedOnion (12 Mar 2019)

What's total of sockets and light fittings?
Did they check if existing wiring to downstairs sockets/switches is in conduit? I.e. do walls only need to be chased/plastered where you are moving or adding new?
Are you complying with current building regs re switch heights, etc? There could be a lot of moving just to do that.
Are upstairs walls partition walls with plasterboard?
Is quote to completely replaster the downstairs ceilings, or just a patch up?

And most importantly, are you within 30km of Dublin?


----------



## byron (12 Mar 2019)

You raise good points:

8 spots
12 pendants
34 sockets

All in existing locations so just need chasing, one structural wall running down middle of house (may be added complexity). Remaining walls are partitions with plasterboard.

Quote includes replastering all downstairs ceilings (from stipple to smooth).

Located in Dublin 8.


----------



## SparkRite (12 Mar 2019)

byron said:


> You raise good points:
> 
> 8 spots
> 12 pendants
> ...



Now, we're starting to get somewhere ! Just not quite there, yet. But it is better than "My mate has a car for sale, he wants €5000, it's a black one, is this expensive ? "

RE.
8 spots......Low/High voltage, Halogen/LED, Dimmable/Non Dimmable, Plastic/Metal/Brass/Chrome/Brushed, Standard/Remote switched, Surface/Recessed ? Broad price spectrum X 8

34 Sockets......Single/Double, Switched/Non Switched, Indicated/Non Indicated, Plastic/Metal/Brass/Chrome/Brushed ? Broad price spectrum X 34

12 Pendants.....If metal sockets are used I would assume you would have matching switches. Some dimmable (LED being dearer), again quite a broad price spectrum X 12 (?).

Immersion timer, Instant electric shower, central heating power valves, loo vents, extraction fans, smoke/CO detectors etc. ?

Assuming changing all ceiling panels as I reckon this is a better (easier ?) job than skimming over stipple and patching panels for a professional smooth finish.

On the surface I do agree that 14K, *at first*, does appear excessive but as more information is given that initial surprise does start to diminish somewhat.


----------



## byron (14 Mar 2019)

SparkRite said:


> Now, we're starting to get somewhere ! Just not quite there, yet. But it is better than "My mate has a car for sale, he wants €5000, it's a black one, is this expensive ? "
> 
> RE.
> 8 spots......Low/High voltage, Halogen/LED, Dimmable/Non Dimmable, Plastic/Metal/Brass/Chrome/Brushed, Standard/Remote switched, Surface/Recessed ? Broad price spectrum X 8
> ...



Clarified what's included in pricing.  It's plastic fittings all around.  Dimmable switches where required. Led spots.

Includes smoke and carbon dioxide alarms.  

Ceilings replastered smooth only where they can't access wiring other than through ceiling - so bit of a tbc.


----------



## Jim Manager (8 May 2019)

Hi Byron,

I work for a company of electricians and that is an enormous quote. I disagree with spark rite on this. For example we just quoted and got the job below for €6,800 + V.A.T. maybe we are far too cheap.

To carry out a full rewire of the above property. Work specs as follows. To chase walls and lift floor boards where necessary. To supply and fit 1 new fuse board. To supply and fit new cabling throughout the premises. Reception area. To supply and fit 4 double sockets (1 with USB connection). To supply and fit 1 drop pendant light fitting. Hallway. To supply and fit 1 centre pendant. To supply and fit 2 double sockets. Back room. To supply and fit 3 double sockets. To supply and fit 1 pendant. Kitchen. To coil up cabling for kitchen sockets, shower and kitchen lights in ceiling above kitchen. Bathroom 1. To supply and fit 3 chrome waterproof LED down lighters. To supply and fit 10 square cable for an electric shower. Small bedroom. To supply and fit 3 double sockets. To supply and fit 1 pendant. Bedroom 2. To supply and fit 3 double sockets. To supply and fit 1 pendant. Main bedroom. To supply and fit 4 double sockets. To supply and fit 6 chrome LED down lighters. To supply and fit 1 LED security light at the front and the rear of the property. To supply and fit 4 EI 161 smoke alarms. To supply and fit 2 carbon monoxide alarms. To supply and fit 1 or 2 gang switches for all lights. All switches, sockets and lights to be standard white unless otherwise specified. All plastering to be done  where walls have been chased. All laminate flooring to be relaid where possible. RECI certification on completion.

I understand your house may be bigger but 7K bigger I doubt. It's not as if you want 50 down lighters and everything in gold!


----------



## SparkRite (8 May 2019)

Jim Manager said:


> Hi Byron,
> 
> I work for a company of electricians and that is an enormous quote. I disagree with spark rite on this.
> <snip>



Just purely out of interest, what did I say that you disagree with ?


----------



## RedOnion (8 May 2019)

SparkRite said:


> Just purely out of interest, what did I say that you disagree with ?


It's what you're not saying that people disagree with most!!


----------



## SparkRite (8 May 2019)

LOL. But sure we have very little to go on..............

If I have learnt anything over that last 35+yrs involved in the industry, every job is different and it is nigh on impossible to quote ( or even ballpark) without first hand survey and at the very least some QS.

"Sure my mate down the road got his done for half that! " totally ignoring the fact that his own house has two large extensions,no dry lining, chipboard flooring, wants twice as many fittings in brass, mates was done 10 years ago, etc. etc.

Ah, I can still hear it now.


----------



## aodhan.c (20 Aug 2019)

hi all,

doing some work on our house (attic and garage conversion and small extension).  Floor space when finished will be around 160 sq m.

Got a quote for a "full rewiring" of 19k.  

There is nothing fancy being done - just basic sockets and lights (just a couple of spotlights in the kitchen), but we are doing a little wiring for data (ethernet cat 6 cable into a couple of rooms, same for tv - coax cable), plus a few external security lights (the house is a semi-d so nothing extraordinary needed here). Also new thermostats for heating system, and new 'immersion switch'. 

Was wondering if people felt 19k is the right ballpark for this job.

I know more detail might be needed so please just let me know what would be helpful. 

Appreciate any advice! 

Thank you





Jim Manager said:


> Hi Byron,
> 
> I work for a company of electricians and that is an enormous quote. I disagree with spark rite on this. For example we just quoted and got the job below for €6,800 + V.A.T. maybe we are far too cheap.
> 
> ...


----------



## noproblem (20 Aug 2019)

Oh Dear, that's just crazy. A third of that would be more like it


----------



## aodhan.c (21 Aug 2019)

thanks for that, noproblem! 

The cost per standard double socket is 85. Cost per main smoke detector is 130. per external security light is 160. fuse board supplied and fitted is 550. cooker switch 240. 
just to give an idea. I'm wondering if the cost per item is high or is it that the quote is for doing more stuff than we would need. there's 7 thermostat being rewired in the price (65 euro each so 455 euro total). 

It's a standard 4 bed semi-d with a small ground floor kitchen extension (25sq m) going in. Extension and attic and garage conversion brings house size to around 160sq m (99 sq m ground floor). 

Thanks again!



noproblem said:


> Oh Dear, that's just crazy. A third of that would be more like it


----------



## DublinD (21 Aug 2019)

aodhan.c said:


> thanks for that, noproblem!
> 
> The cost per standard double socket is 85. Cost per main smoke detector is 130. per external security light is 160. fuse board supplied and fitted is 550. cooker switch 240.
> just to give an idea. I'm wondering if the cost per item is high or is it that the quote is for doing more stuff than we would need. there's 7 thermostat being rewired in the price (65 euro each so 455 euro total).
> ...


I've seen quotes like this in Dublin and surrounding areas and tbh, it's not the worst way to compare if each item is separated out. Every socket, downlighter, data point, coax and alarm point quickly adds up so you can see it in front of your eyes! Electricians are definitely in demand, many have gone to the industrial jobs and domestic ones can be harder to find! (or have a wait)... IF you can get a few quotes then it'll help guide you if the price is ott (easier said than done)....Plan what you want - not what electrician tells you what he/she will install. I think a wired smoke alarm in every room is money well spent (so you'll easily have spent a few €€ without even knowing)


----------

